# Instb32.sys



## mitchhellman (Feb 14, 2010)

I have searched the forums and found two threads in reference to this file, but neither one seems to definitively indicate what it is and where it came from. 

Some posters online think that it may be related to LOJACK for Laptops, but my PC has never had that application installed.

I use AVG 9.0.733 with Virus DB 271.1.1/2686 on a Dell Vostro 1520 operating Windows XP with SP3 installed. Every few days, AVG's rootkit scan detects 2 instances of INSTB32.SYS. It doesn't automatically deal with it-- I have to choose to have it removed and healed. AVG warns me that a rootkit is involved (I forget the exact wording) but it has no trouble getting rid of the problem, and after a re-boot there is no sign of the file(s)... until in appears again in a few days.

Should I be concerned? Should I tell AVG to ignore it?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

According to the documentation on Dell's site for your laptop, there is some sort of tracking software installed.

http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/notebooks/laptop-vostro-1520/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-vostro-1520&cs=04&s=bsd

Overview tab



> Help protect your client information, design plans and financial records by subscribing to services such as Dell ProSupport9 Hard Drive Data Recovery, Certified Data Destruction, Laptop Tracking and Recovery, Remote Data Delete and DataSafe Online backup.


----------

